# Backpacker found in Blue Mountains



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The Blue Mountains may not be high as mountains go and despite the seeming safety of civilisation, there are some rugged areas that people can get lost in.
. Backpacker found after 12 days

Jamie Neale is not the first to miss his way, nor will likely be the last and fortunately in this case it has been a good ending.


----------

